# New Release Discussion Thread



## Guest (May 5, 2013)

In the spirit of the "Recent Purchases" and "Current Listening" threads, I think it would be wonderful to have a thread dedicated to the discussion of new releases (i.e. albums released in the last twelve months or so, preferably excluding re-releases). 

I certainly would enjoy reading such a thread and would happy to contribute to such a thread.

Some questions to prime the pump while I put together my first submission.

• Has anybody heard Rachel Barton Pine's new Lullaby album? 

• What do people think of Dudamel's Mahler 9th?

• Has anybody taken a chance of Daniel Hope's recent "Spheres" or Musgrave's Chamber Works for Oboe?

If you've listened to something that just came out, please share your impressions here. Thanks.


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

Anyone got the Leningrad symphony by petrenko?


----------

